# codeine



## Nickx (May 29, 2010)

I have some painkillers with codeine 8mg per tab. Im about to do a cold water extraction. Ill only be using on intense situations, not every day. 24g of codeine a good dosage? thats 3 tabs? 

Also anyone tried codeine for SA? thoughts?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been prescribed up to 600mg of Codeine a day. Didn't do anything for my anxiety though it helped my mood a little.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I got stoned on codiene once, about 180mg. It was quite pleasant, I just went to sleep. I don't think I'd be particularly functional on it. Oh, and I'm sure you know this already, but it's addictive. Very addictive. So be very careful.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Just start with a low dose and work your way up to the desired effects. Opiates are risky drugs to use, you could begin using it occasonally then think "hey, life is great when I'm like this, I should do it more often", then addiction may begin. Don't try to chase euphoria, just use a low dose for therapeutic purposes (and only occasionally).

Here's an extract from Erowid, which is focused on recreational drug use but you can get some idea of the dose ranges:

"The best dose to start at is the 30mg - 60mg dosage. That way you won't experience many adverse effects and you can continue to take this small amount until you feel the desired effects, after that you can increase the dosage as you please. Most people settle around the 250mg mark for the best euphoria, with the least side effects."

http://www.erowid.org/pharms/codeine/codeine_faq.shtml

I've done codeine, it was subtle but seemed to help in all areas - anxiety, depression and anhedonia. Never tried high doses.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Opiates just make me fall asleep. I couldn't imagine using them recreationally, because the side effects are so obvious - falling asleep *everywhere*, obvious rash and itchiness, etc. It'd be a nightmare. Everyone knew I was on opiates when I was on them in a public place (last year for bronchitis, then a few weeks ago for tooth pain/root canals).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

As Euphoria said, don't chase the high. Sometimes the dose to get high can be past the dose to OD. People don't understand that the CNS depression can happen even if you don't feel anything mood wise. Taking too much opioids will shut down your heart and you will die. People always think it won't happen to them until it actually does and its too late.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I occasionally use it when I get excessively stressed out and anxious. It's really helpful for me. Codeine isn't really strong enough for me to want to use it for recreational purposes. Oxycodone on the other hand... gotta remember to stay away from that stuff.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

From experience, I would say to stay away from opiates. Not worth the trouble in my opinion. Sorry to be a bit of a party pooper.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

For codeine to work, it must first be metabolized into morphine and not everyone is able to do that. I once tried 7 T-3s, so 210 mg of codeine and I felt zero effect, making me suspect I'm in the minority that is unable to convert codeine into morphine.


----------



## Nickx (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, I think I will be using around 30-40mg. Say I go out my house to see friends etc about 3 times a week, I used to down half a bottle of whiskey. as was about 3 times a week so alcoholism isnt a major problem. But if i can replace one of those alcohol days with somthing else (codeine)... thats kinda my plan here. Ill be taking my 1st 40mg dose some time this week so ill report back regards to helping SA.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't expect any relief from your anxiety. Maybe your depression, but not anxiety


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Hmm I think this was the stuff they gave me to take after my wisdom tooth extraction... I remember everybody was jealous, I practically had to hide it from others, and after taking it I still can't figure out why. I thought maybe it might make me feel good or decrease my negative thoughts but it didn't. Sure as hell helped for my neck pain though, I remember lying on my back watching tv, I haven't been able to lie on my back without pain for years. I only used it for one day though but I bet I took a lot. This thread suddenly made me remember about, so I went and checked the medicine cabinet and it's gone to no surprise... I wonder which one of my family members used em.

Speaking of wisdom teeth and anxiety, after the procedure was done and I was too sedated to move I only felt sheer horror and panic, compared to my sister who said that was one of the greatest highs she's ever had, lol. I guess people are just different like that.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Codeine (or any opiate) just makes things feel better for me. Mood improves, anxiety get less. 

I like opiates. Sometimes I would rather use them instead of benzos cause they both work well for anxiety.


----------



## Sir (Dec 17, 2011)

*Codeine use*



Nickx said:


> I have some painkillers with codeine 8mg per tab. Im about to do a cold water extraction. Ill only be using on intense situations, not every day. 24g of codeine a good dosage? thats 3 tabs?
> 
> Also anyone tried codeine for SA? thoughts?


Firstly I am an irresponsible *******, and part suicidal so don't take this as advice, just information. When I use codeine under cold water extraction I find the ideal dose to be 256mg, combined with another 60mg of dihydrocodeine. You have to expect 5% loss at least with CWE, and I've taken the risk of combining with alcohol, I felt wonderful, and it certainly cures anxiety, pain, and depression. Just sat in the corner of the room, I would still be in heaven like that BUT... if ur unlucky and goto sleep your breathing may stop, you also might start thinking if I feel this good on codeine + alcohol, imagine what oxycodone + heroin would be like?

Rockstars constantly go down these paths and usually end up dead. 300mg of codeine is ok in itself, the lethal dose average is 750mg.

Just be careful!


----------



## Sir (Dec 17, 2011)

Nickx said:


> Thanks for the replys, I think I will be using around 30-40mg. Say I go out my house to see friends etc about 3 times a week, I used to down half a bottle of whiskey. as was about 3 times a week so alcoholism isnt a major problem. But if i can replace one of those alcohol days with somthing else (codeine)... thats kinda my plan here. Ill be taking my 1st 40mg dose some time this week so ill report back regards to helping SA.





hensley258 said:


> Don't expect any relief from your anxiety. Maybe your depression, but not anxiety


Not so, 300mg of codeine, combined with promethazine works extremely well for anxiety. As a bonus you are nearly immune from pain, i tested it by striking my arm... and nothing, I was numb. You are untouchable. Drinking grapefruit juice 24hrs before to 6hrs before taking this massive dose also means it takes nearly 3 days to wear off as opposed to the usual 5hrs.

You obviously took too lower dose.

Opium poppy tea in comparison is superior.


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

It's a painkiller. Opium comes from poppies. Pharmaceuticals make a crude mass manufactured drug and it's filled with all kinds of craap which farks up your brain chemicals. Not an anxiety reliever.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Codine being an opiate are agonsits of the opiate receptors. And while it does have SAD relieving effects (euphoria, tranquility, and general anxiolytic effects. Used recreationally it is a weaker opiate than say oxycodone, oxycontin, fentanyl and others. They can all cause tolerance and dependence with regular use. so, it is not a viable option for SAD remission on a longterm basis. Heres a chart of strengths of opiates.

http://www.pharmer.org/forum/discussion-prescription-and-otc-meds/opioid-comparison


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

That's how I began using them. I never used opiates for anxiety. I got a prescription for clonazepam. But I was tired and was getting headaches. I took the occassional T3 (=30 mg codeine/tablet) and found it augmented the clonazepam and it didn't make me feel as tired/worn-out/bored. Alone, the opiates didn't do a whole lot for my anxiety but I didn't care as much about it because I was probably feeling euphoric. The problem is tolerance to all opiates occurs rapidly. Over the span of 4-5 years I went from one T3 to ~320 mg oxycodone. Taking T3s or even 1-3 tablets of Percocet (= 5-15 mg oxycodone) was useless. That's the major problem with all opiates. Tolerance occurs quite rapidly and eventually you will be screwed. It's unavoidable in my opinion, unless somehow you only use it occassionally. The solution is not there, in my opinion.


----------



## Glass Prison (Nov 21, 2011)

> "In 2006, about 24,000 people died in the U.S. from accidental drug overdoses, she says. That's a 100% increase from 2000.
> The biggest rise in these accidental poisonings is among men and women of working age, 20 to 64, and is mainly due to abusing prescription pain medicines such as oxycodone, methadone, hydrocodone, fentanyl, and buprenorphine.
> 
> The most rapid growth in accidental poisoning deaths during the past decade occurred in those 45 to 64 years old, Froetscher says, followed by those 25-44 and then 15-24.
> Prescription opioids account for more than 38% of the deaths..."


http://www.webmd.com/mental-health/news/20080922/drug-overdose-deaths-rise


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I cant remember how much i took but it was a lot and i got blood shot eyes and looked stoned but the feeling wasn't enjoyable at all really...
Oh yeah and i remember i got itchy


----------

